# Backpack recommendation



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

If you can find an Osprey 55+5 pack, snap it up. I have no idea why they quit making these, but they are awesome for backcountry snowboarding and overnight trips in general. There is a snowboard carry system on the pack. There is a detachable day pack so that you don't have to bring the whole huge thing with you once you are at your spot. I've been using it for 3 or 4 seasons now. Typically once a year. I love it for hut trips.

They are hard to find though. Occasionally popping up on Ebay, Craigslist, and sometimes some Mountaineering shop will find a few.


----------



## onji (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks for the info guys.

@Snowolf yeah I'm looking for an overnight bag. I'll have to get down to my store, maybe bring my deck along and see what'll strap to the back.

@killclimbz wow, that Osprey 55 looks nice. I do like the look of the detachable day pack, never seen that before.


----------



## AdamBQ (Sep 15, 2009)

I have an Osprey Kode 30 which I love. I believe they have a Kode 50 and 70 which would be good for overnight.

My favourite this about this bag was that it was the only bag I could find that had hydration, ability to strap in a board, and slots for avy gear


----------



## onji (Jan 28, 2011)

AdamBQ said:


> I have an Osprey Kode 30 which I love. I believe they have a Kode 50 and 70 which would be good for overnight.
> 
> My favourite this about this bag was that it was the only bag I could find that had hydration, ability to strap in a board, and slots for avy gear


Hey thanks AdamBQ they look good, but I've only found them in 30 or less :dunno: Do you know anyone selling them bigger?


----------



## AdamBQ (Sep 15, 2009)

Yeah, maybe I was wrong. The biggest one is the Kode 38. 
Kode Series - Backcountry Riding : Kode 38 : : Osprey Packs, Inc.


----------



## onji (Jan 28, 2011)

After much deliberation I'm still having trouble finding that perefct pack. I think I might just end up grabbing a non-descript 50-60L and attach some extra straps to the back. Does this sound like a bad idea anyone?

It seems that all the multi-day packs are designed for skiers......


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Looking at the multi day ski packs is probably the way to go. If you are using a splitboard, you can just carry it in ski mode, which is easier anyway. Less wind resistance and if you a frame them with a voile strap, it's a much more secure and balanced load. 

A lot of the ski packs actually have a strap design that works well for carrying boards too.


----------



## schmitty34 (Dec 28, 2007)

I can't imagine it would be too tough to customize the straps, or add new ones, on a ski pack to allow it to carry a board.

The board straps on my Dakine Pro II are super simple and would be pretty easy to make if you know how to sew them onto the pack.


----------

